# Big Change To 2013 312Bh



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure if this is a prototype, or production model, but I just noticed it on Holman's web site. Looks like Gilligan has listened to enough complaints about the silly spinning television and fabric "doors". I don't know if I like his solution any better, but I think it's a step in the right direction. At least there's a real door with a real knob for the front bedroom.

http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/211246/New-2013-Keystone-RV-Outback-312BH.aspx


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

That's interesting. Mine is a 2013, built the first part of April and did not come with the front wall. It looks like I just missed out. I glad to hear that they are listening


----------



## pocman (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a prototype. We are buying a 2013 and was told that this will not go into production. with the wall there, you are not able to walk around the bed. the trailer would have to be longer, and I don't think that will happen.



H2oSprayer said:


> That's interesting. Mine is a 2013, built the first part of April and did not come with the front wall. It looks like I just missed out. I glad to hear that they are listening


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

pocman said:


> That's interesting. Mine is a 2013, built the first part of April and did not come with the front wall. It looks like I just missed out. I glad to hear that they are listening


[/quote]
I don't see how the wall would prevent you from walking around the bed. People do it now with the entertainment center and pleated doors in the same spot, but I guess it's a bit cramped?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> That's interesting. Mine is a 2013, built the first part of April and did not come with the front wall. It looks like I just missed out. I glad to hear that they are listening


[/quote]
I don't see how the wall would prevent you from walking around the bed. People do it now with the entertainment center and pleated doors in the same spot, but I guess it's a bit cramped?








[/quote]

I don't think we ever walk between the entertainment center and bed, we use both doors. The real door would be nice, but I think the best chance at it would be something of the bifold variety with the current 2 door setup..


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

A bi-fold door is exactly what I'm considering for our 301BQ bunk room. Solid or louvered is what I need to figure out.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> A bi-fold door is exactly what I'm considering for our 301BQ bunk room. Solid or louvered is what I need to figure out.


I think airflow should be the deciding factor. If you're content with heat and AC delivery to the bunkhouse, then I think a solid door with a decent gap under it would do fine, otherwise, I think louvered would be a must. If I'm seeing what I think I am on your floorplan, it may also be possible to do a pivot type setup with magnetic stops/holders, using just a door slab from Home Depot/Lowes. I done something like that in one of my bathrooms I remodeled, on a closet door that I couldn't do a full jamb on. Oh boy....you got me thinking....gotta go out to the trailer and check something out......


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought of doing a single pivot door, but it would block access to the bunks it opened against. Bi-fold sounds like the best option, and even louvered would cut down the noise from the furnace and A/C.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> I thought of doing a single pivot door, but it would block access to the bunks it opened against. Bi-fold sounds like the best option, and even louvered would cut down the noise from the furnace and A/C.


I was thinking of making a pivot door that when it is fully open, could also slide. I went to check to see what size the bathroom door is. The height was fine, but it's not wide enough. I'd need a 30" wide door. I figure if there's a unit that they make with the same finish and the right size door, I could just check with my dealer on ordering 2. A regular door slab from the big box stores would have to be cut down too much I think. I could check on special order though.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Tool a quick look at Home Depot and they have bi-fold louvered doors in 30" x 80" and 24" x 80". The doorway to our bunk room is 27-1/2" x 75-1/2", so this is looking like a real possibility. The solid wood louvered door could be trimmed down easily and stained to match the cabinets in the Outback. The non-louvered variety (white) is probably a hollow-core and wouldn't lend itself to much trimming.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Why dont you put sliding doors in like they did in the 310BHS you can slide them behind the wall...........

you can see the door in this photo - i realize the opening on the 312 is larger and the wall is smaller - so both doors when closed to the wall would open into one opening.but you could push over into the other opening.....


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Why dont you put sliding doors in like they did in the 310BHS you can slide them behind the wall...........
> 
> you can see the door in this photo - i realize the opening on the 312 is larger and the wall is smaller - so both doors when closed to the wall would open into one opening.but you could push over into the other opening.....


I'm pretty sure that in the 312BH, the TV prevents that from being an option. I'm figuring that's why Keystone didn't do sliders. I'm wondering what size the bedroom door is on like a 301BQ or some of the other units that have a real door. It's really not an issue, I just think it'd be a cool upgrade.....you know how that goes Clarkely!!! I'm sure I could order slabs from somewhere in the size I need, I just have to look at some hardware.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

I was noticing the couch's in the link Insomniak provided. Are those "sleeper" couches? They sure fold out differently than my couch that just goes into a "V", then folds flat in my 230RS! The bed position photo's on that link, with the white side up, look like the couch folds upside down or something. Are those a new style of couch too, or just different than what I have...

Beachnut


----------

